# 'Respect is a two-way street': Uber to ban passengers with low ratings



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Uber, we have heard this codswallop before.....nothing appears to have happened

Uber is softening up investors with this "good news" !

One suspects Uber is trying to show it's shareholders that it is tidying up it's act. Despite the fact the shares have NEVER traded at the $45 release at IPO and also UBER xpects to lose $1 billion in the first quarter, and investors will dig into what exactly that loss means.

*Uber expects to disclose a quarterly loss of more than $1 billion in first report since IPO*
The ride-hailing service announced just a week ahead of time that it expects to report quarterly earnings for the first time since its monstrous initial public offering. Coming Thursday, that will be a closely watched report, as the stock has failed to trade higher than the $45 pricing level of its initial offering and has attracted short sellers. Shares closed Friday at $41.51. 
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...ailers-reporting-quarterly-results-2019-05-26
__________________________________________________

*'Respect is a two-way street': Uber to ban passengers with low ratings*

*By Hamza Shaban*
May 30, 2019 - 10.02am
https://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/bu...sengers-with-low-ratings-20190530-p51smv.html

Uber passengers who habitually leave their garbage behind and disrespect their drivers may soon get the boot.

The ride-hailing company announced on Tuesday that riders with ratings that are "significantly below average" may lose access to the app, part of a rollout of the company's updated community guidelines, which riders must abide by to continue using the service.

Being rude to the Uber driver or not taking your rubbish with you may soon leave you on the kerb side._Credit:_ninevms

Uber, however, said that bans for bad behaviour won't come as a surprise to offending passengers.

Riders will receive several notifications before they lose access to the app, the company said. And they also will have opportunities to improve their rating to remain in good standing.

Tips to boost a user's rating include: "encouraging polite behaviour, avoiding leaving trash in the vehicle and avoiding requests for drivers to exceed the speed limit," Uber said.

"Respect is a two-way street, and so is accountability," Kate Parker, Uber's head of safety brand and initiatives, wrote in a blog post on Tuesday.

"Drivers have long been expected to meet a minimum rating threshold which can vary city to city. While we expect only a small number of riders to ultimately be impacted by ratings-based deactivations, it's the right thing to do."

It was unclear if these would be lifetime bans or if there is a procedure for reinstatement for deactivated riders.

Uber did not disclose what the rating threshold would be for riders who risk being deactivated, saying only that riders who develop a poor rating may be kicked off the app.

Uber passengers can see their rating, which appears underneath their name, by opening the main menu while in the app. Just as riders can rate drivers, drivers can rate passengers on a scale of 1 to 5 stars. A passenger's rating is the average of the ratings they have received from drivers. According to Uber, very few people have a perfect rating of 5.

*Rider ratings*

The app provides riders with tips on how to earn a high rating from drivers, including: arriving on time, extending courtesy and a positive attitude to drivers, and buckling their seat belt.

Uber drivers have long been required to maintain a minimum rating to stay on the app. According to Business Insider, drivers with a rating of 4.6 or lower may lose access to the service.

But critics of the ratings systems for on-demand services have raised concerns that the scoring is prone to bias and is confusing. On the Uber app, a 4-star rating is defined as "OK, but had an issue," a 3-star rating is "Disappointing," 2-stars is "Bad," and 1-star is "Terrible."

Uber said it will launch a campaign to educate riders and drivers about its updated community guidelines. Riders in the United States and Canada will be the first to see an in-app prompt with a summary of the guidelines and will be asked to confirm that they understand them.

"By educating customers and partners about the Community Guidelines, asking them to confirm they understand, and holding everyone accountable, we can help Uber be welcoming and safe for all," Parker said.

Uber Australia has been contacted to confirm if and when it will adopt the new policy for local users.

*The Washington Post, with BusinessDay*


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

What is wrong with the current system of letting drivers decide?
I am going to miss the thrill of picking up low rated pax scum to see what you get, some of which strangely turn out to be absolutely delightful ... go figure -o:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MarketWatch.com said:


> *Earnings Watch*: Uber expects to disclose a quarterly loss of more than $1 billion in first report since IPO.


It won't be long until the mainstream financial analysts and pundits will open their quarterly reporting extravaganzas with, "Good ol' Über never fails to disappoint."

.


----------



## LordByron (Jan 29, 2019)

Problem is you still have only about 5 seconds to rate customer in the middle of traffic. Many times I just hit rate (5*) to move on...
If I have understood right, customers have about 30 days to rate me?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

The real problem is that the average rating in most markets is pretty abysmal because every man and his dog driving seems to want to downrate for every tiny perceived slight, from talking too much to not talking enough to sitting in the front seat to sitting in the back seat, to wanting to be dropped off at a legal dropoff point to not wanting to be dropped off at a legal dropoff point (I've been literally downrated for not getting out at traffic lights before). Drivers that do crap like that make it harder to use ratings to determine whether a pickup will be a problem or not. And penalising passengers for things like expecting to be dropped off at loading zones just undermines the attempts by decent drivers to train people to use legal zones correctly (I made one group of pax walk 50m to a loading zone because they wanted to be picked up on a busy street corner in Brisbane. Nope).


----------



## Edmuber (May 1, 2019)

I say start giving everyone a one star and maybe we start seeing money come our way. I think more pax will tip


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Edmuber said:


> I say start giving everyone a one star and maybe we start seeing money come our way. I think more pax will tip


No. Australia is not a tipping country.


----------



## Edmuber (May 1, 2019)

Canada doesn't`t tip either, cheap pax


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Edmuber said:


> Canada doesn't`t tip either, cheap pax


No. Not "cheap pax". This is not a tipping country.


----------



## Edmuber (May 1, 2019)

I understand and knew that about Australia, I`m just saying I don`t get many tips here in Canada


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Yah. But you're in the Australia forum.


----------



## Edmuber (May 1, 2019)

Duh!


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Bet they wouldn't get any tips in Israel either


----------

